# "This episode was canceled because of a programming update. (13)"



## dre2112 (Oct 12, 2009)

I had 3 shows not record over the last 2 days because of "This episode was canceled because of a programming update. (13)" according to my history.

What's this about? I checked my setup, and the last software update was Oct 23.

The 3 shows that didn't record were all in the early morning between 2-6am.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

The Guide Data as supplied to you when the show was initially set to record was updated/changed by Tribune Media Serivces. When DirecTV then sent you that change, it was enough of a change that the receiver believed the episode being aired was different than the episode that was set to record.

- Merg


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Just out of curiosity, which shows were affected?


----------



## tothefloor (Jan 23, 2010)

Ahhhhh! Same thing happened last night! PISSED ME OFF!

It didint tape smallville, dollhouse nor warehouse 13!

No re-runs either!


----------



## JoeTheDragon (Jul 21, 2008)

tothefloor said:


> Ahhhhh! Same thing happened last night! PISSED ME OFF!
> 
> It didint tape smallville, dollhouse nor warehouse 13!
> 
> No re-runs either!


No new warehouse 13 last night.


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

The Haiti fundraiser carried on several channels last night caused that error message for one of my scheduled recordings.


----------



## dcowboy7 (May 23, 2008)

tothefloor said:


> Ahhhhh! Same thing happened last night! PISSED ME OFF!
> 
> It didint tape smallville, dollhouse nor warehouse 13!
> 
> No re-runs either!


Because none of these shows were on last nite.


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

tothefloor said:


> Ahhhhh! Same thing happened last night! PISSED ME OFF!
> 
> It didint tape smallville, dollhouse nor warehouse 13!
> 
> No re-runs either!


I just have to ask this question!
How do you tape a show with a DVR?


----------



## SamC (Jan 20, 2003)

jdspencer said:


> I just have to ask this question!
> How do you tape a show with a DVR?


The same way you "dial" someone with a pushbutton phone, "shift" an electronic transmission into gear, or look at a web "page".


----------



## ARKDTVfan (May 19, 2003)

SamC said:


> The same way you "dial" someone with a pushbutton phone, "shift" an electronic transmission into gear, or look at a web "page".


don't forget rewinding DVDs :lol:


----------



## whbuild (Jan 21, 2010)

Will this cause the need to rebuild season passes? Anybody with an issue??


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

whbuild said:


> Will this cause the need to rebuild season passes? Anybody with an issue??


If you mean would this cause the SL to not work, no.
I've had this happen, because the show to record was changed at the last mins and not aired, and the SL simply picks up the next show.
"With this said" there can be times where the guide data is simply wrong and it will record a re-run of a show and think it was a first run. Then when the [first airing] show is finally aired, the SL thinks it's already recorded it and when set to first run only, will not record it.


----------



## mike1977 (Aug 26, 2005)

JoeTheDragon said:


> No new warehouse 13 last night.


Warehouse 13?  That's not back yet with new episodes.


----------



## alnielsen (Dec 31, 2006)

There is a update for the HR series receivers that is being downloaded presently.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

It is most likely that programming was changed and the shows you thought were going to be on were not in fact on. The Guide data was updated prior to airing (possibly minutes before even) and the DVR didn't record because the program you wanted wasn't there.


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

Doug Brott said:


> It is most likely that programming was changed and the shows you thought were going to be on were not in fact on. The Guide data was updated prior to airing (possibly minutes before even) and the DVR didn't record because the program you wanted wasn't there.


That makes logical sense.....except that shows that failed to record (and supplied this error in the history log) often DO record on one of my OTHER DVR's with the same "series links" or "prioritizer entries"..... 

I don't think the whole blame can be put on Tribune Media Services or the guide data (since all the DVR's receive the same guide info). I think there are some gremlins in the DVR software itself.


----------



## Supramom2000 (Jun 21, 2007)

ThomasM said:


> That makes logical sense.....except that shows that failed to record (and supplied this error in the history log) often DO record on one of my OTHER DVR's with the same "series links" or "prioritizer entries".....
> 
> I don't think the whole blame can be put on Tribune Media Services or the guide data (since all the DVR's receive the same guide info). I think there are some gremlins in the DVR software itself.


This is very true. Right now, both my R22 and my R15 tried to record reruns this week for shows that were clearly marked "1st Run". But as far as last night goes, I think it was because of the Haiti telethons on every channel. Just before 8:00 I had several shows set to record, like Dollhouse, Medium and I think Ghost Whisperer. I checked these at around 7:30. Then at 8:15 I noticed the red light was not on so I checked, and the telethon was on every channel so none of my shows were set to record. Except Medium. It was recording even though it was a rerun.


----------



## rajeshh (Sep 11, 2007)

This happened to me last night. This really sucks! I had the ICC world cup match set to be recorded at 1am PST. This morning I see the message in the Recordings history. Out of curiosity, the channel 497-1 on which this was set to record shows me the "You are not subscribed to this channel ( 721)" message, while the SD equivalent of that 497 was fine. The guide still had that program showing currently, so it wasnt as if the program changed. What could have happened?

Missed what appears to be a great game between India and England 

I really think Directv should start getting these things become smarter. If this was indeed some kind of a programming update, I would say still go ahead and record that channel on that time slot if it cannot find that program elsewhere.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Its not the machines, its the darn part time channels I think.. That's what they need to change...


----------

